# 2017 PA Winter Services



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Ever since the revamp of this website, I rarely post since I feel the design and layout are just horrible. Nonetheless, lots of things going on for this winter and here are a few new things we purchased or that happened.

2016 T650 with new Protech 8' and old Fisher blade for a new site
I got Married....
Did lots of commercial landscaping this year, finished this one last week in 32 degrees
Made my annual pilgrimage with 6 loads to the lots
Purchased a SnowWolf 126" Quattro plow

I also bought another A300 and F750, perhaps I'll get some good pictures of them soon.

Good luck this year!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your marriage and new toys, I did the marriage thing 33 years ago, LOL


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

FredG said:


> Congratulations on your marriage and new toys, I did the marriage thing 33 years ago, LOL


Thank you


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wedding pics in front of the dump.. lmao


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I completely agree with your take on this site...
Congrats on the marriage...Thumbs Up
I'm interested in your review of the SnowWolf Quattro Plow...
Looks like your business is flourishing...:clapping:


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations! 
I like the wedding pictures, my guys and I all used our work trucks as well!. 
Love the pictures where the groom is trying to run to his truck and all the bridesmaids or his wife are holding him back! Lol


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Warming up the machines to ensure they made it through the 0 degree overnight temperature, along with the 750 salt truck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks good!

Congrats on the marriage.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats on the marriage....If I asked my new bride to take pictures in front of my truck she would have called me a Moron...You have a keeper...Good luck this year


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Congrats on the marriage....If I asked my new bride to take pictures in front of my truck she would have called me a Moron...You have a keeper...Good luck this year


Ha... I thought the same thing. My wife would have added an extra discriptive word before moron...


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats.. and nice pics!
Did u buy or lease the T650?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

rebert said:


> Congrats.. and nice pics!
> Did u buy or lease the T650?


T650 is a zero down 60 month lease, for a little more money over the 4 month snow rental, I have a machine to use year round. Of course I can do the preset buyout in 5 yrs if I want to own it fully


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

how do you like those turf tires in the snow?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> how do you like those turf tires in the snow?


We only got about 1" on Saturday and we pre-salt so it was not slippery or difficult to push with the 10' Boss. I can say they are taller than the bobcat brand regular tires on the on the other A300, which I like for a bit more speed. Otherwise we don't have more than 2 hours on the tires for a simple landscape project we did, I'm sure they will be very good they just look like a great snow tire.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

T650 plowing a thin layer of Slush


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Any update on snow Wolff Quattro


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Any update on snow Wolff Quattro


I was interested back on Dec. 16...:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes but I think we had 1 storm since then and a few saltings


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I have no updates. The Quattro plowed 1 time for 2 hours and another time for 1 hour. There was an updated hydraulic fitting kit sent to me that I easily installed, but we havn't used the plow with the update. The wings operate a bit sluggishly, but with only 3 hours of use(not by me) I cant really comment on it. My operator does love it though......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MatthewG said:


> I have no updates. The Quattro plowed 1 time for 2 hours and another time for 1 hour. There was an updated hydraulic fitting kit sent to me that I easily installed, but we havn't used the plow with the update. The wings operate a bit sluggishly, but with only 3 hours of use(not by me) I cant really comment on it. My operator does love it though......


Thanks.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

is that all your equipment or is there more? very nice setup!! i love that 750


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I know you had snow 
How is that plow was it worth the money


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Haha straight to the point. Yeah was it?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah we all want to know he seems like a good honest guy didn't mean to be rude


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

he does, id like to know also.


----------



## DrO (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm also interested to know. I don't usually get involved in posts here but cant seem to find much for reviews on this Quattro. We're looking to setup a Compact Wheel Loader with the 12.5' to 15' Quattro Plow, $6,950 to buy it at our local Cat store, then rent a 906 that we can actually use in the summer. Tried one at the dealer, operates real smooth and would be much easier for our operators to use than the same size Metal Pless, less than half the price, and no wire harness for them to rip off. Think we'll sell our tractor with Kage Box, that normally sits all summer. The attached clip is the only thing I could find other than customer photos and videos..







I'll be following with interest, we have 12" in the forecast this Friday!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That's exactly my use on my Terex wheel loader


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Or you could buy a hydraulic wing plow and have something worth owning and not that flimsy thing.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the wings on those do look a little flimsy. the metal pless are just so dam expensive.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Last 2 years for me was like 5 plow events a lot of salt of only around 5 maybe 10 events max most is 3-5 inches hard to justify the mp a push box would work just fine for me with no moving parts 
But I'll wait to hear the review I feel from his posts he is upfront and honest and would like to his thoughts


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

he has a video on youtube of it on the machine but no snow. anyone know the cost difference between an MP and a HLA?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Depends on who you buy them from, but fairly competitive. PM me if you want more info on metal pless stuff.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

There's a couple dealers in CT but I got quotes north of 18k on a 9-15 live box live edge


----------

